# what top notch non-conference games are you looking forward to?



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Lindy's college basketball preview mag has a list of 7 "non-conference tilts to get us pumped" 

I will list Lindy's top games. From the list only, rank the games in order that you will get pumped to watch. Then add games that the mag missed that should be good non-confernece games to get pumped for.

Lindy's
1-Mich state at Kansas
2-UCONN at Texas
3-Illinois vs UNC in greensboro
4-Duke at Mich State
5-Kentucky at Mich state
6-Stanford vs Gonzaga at Oakland
7-Illinois vs Missouri at Saint Louis

Out of this list, this is my rankings
1-Mich state at Kansas
2-Illinois vs Missouri
3-UCONN at Texas
4-Kentucky at Mich State
5-Duke at Mich State
6-Illinois vs UNC
7-Stanford vs 'Zaga

I am very not intested in Illionis/UNC and Stanford/Zaga

Games that Lindys missed that people should get pumped for. Of course all KU non-confernce games that I get very pumped for. Three games of KU non-confernce that would be interesting
Valpo Nov 29 just 3 days after Mich state, tough, @ stanford Dec 6, and Oregon in KC Dec 13.

but other games

Missouri at Gonzaga. That game will be very intersting. SHould be a tough game for Missouri. I rather see that game that has Zaga than the Stanford/zaga game

Missouri at Indiana-Another tough matchup for Missouri. I like the Hoosiers,a nd I dislike the Tigers, should be very etertaining

Oklahoma at Michigan State-Another MSU game. Man MSU is playing a virgous schedule. That should be a god game, and a revenge game for MSU after losing to Oklahoma the last matchup

Oklahoma at UCONN-Can not believe Lindys did not had this game on their list. this is a very good matchup. I am so looking forward to this game

Texas at Duke-man antoehr game that would be fun to watch, and it will get me pumped to watch. Lindy is really missing some good games here

Maryland at Florida-if this game was a couple years ago, then it most likly made Lindy's list, but still an entertainign game for non-conference matchups

UNC at Kentucky-Now this is a matchup to wartch. Coaches alone is great. Roy WIlliams vs Tubby Smith. WOW!

UCONN at UNC-Man, a nice middle of confernece season non-confernce game Jan 17. This should be fun to watch, and it can bring some NCAA Dance storylines to see if UCONN would even be a #1 seed. SOme ramifcations will be in effect this game


These are just some examples of great non-conferecne games that the Lindys missed. Are there any other great non-confenrce games?

In other words, this upcoming season will be a fun season, and I am so far looking forward to it.


----------



## xubrew (Dec 17, 2002)

if that stanford vs gonzaga game is not on tv, i'm going to scream. right now no one has picked it up.

i think a big game in a lot of peoples' minds is that michigan state vs kentucky game. they will try to set an attendance record for most people to ever attend a college basketball game.


----------



## WKU Topper Jeff (Jun 9, 2003)

Due to the circumstances in which the game was finally being played, the Western Kentucky vs Louisville game is our biggest. Rick Pitino tried everything in his might to avoid playing this game, but the Kentucky legislature is requiring the game be played. Granted, both of these Kentucky teams are having to drive to Nashville, TN to play the game. 

December 4th, 9pm. ESPN I believe.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>WKU Topper Jeff</b>!
> Due to the circumstances in which the game was finally being played, the Western Kentucky vs Louisville game is our biggest. Rick Pitino tried everything in his might to avoid playing this game, but the Kentucky legislature is requiring the game be played. Granted, both of these Kentucky teams are having to drive to Nashville, TN to play the game.
> 
> December 4th, 9pm. ESPN I believe.


are you serious that the legislature required this game? wow that is kind of funny


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

i don't listen to any list that doesn't have Xavier and UC...It is the most underated game in the history of basketball.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> i don't listen to any list that doesn't have Xavier and UC...It is the most underated game in the history of basketball.


I can not wait until that game to see you and xubrew is psyched each other out to see who will win that game.


----------



## WKU Topper Jeff (Jun 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kansasalumn</b>!
> 
> 
> are you serious that the legislature required this game? wow that is kind of funny


Yes sir. The story is, Louisville and WKU signed a home and home agreement. WKU played at Louisville in 2000 (and won!). Louisville was supposed to return the game in Nashville in 2001. Denny Crum asked to have the game delayed a year, in return he would play in Diddle (which would be the first game in the renovated arena.) This was a verbal agreement. Crum gets fired. Pitino comes in. Pitino choses not to play the game, and wants to use the buy out clause (which I would think be void since they didn't buy it out before the contract was up). Anyway... WKU's AD took it to the media. The KY legislature decided that WKU needed the cash flows from that game to help pay for the renovation, and pushed Louisville to play it. We are finally playing. More reasons to dislike Pitino.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>WKU Topper Jeff</b>!
> Due to the circumstances in which the game was finally being played, the Western Kentucky vs Louisville game is our biggest. Rick Pitino tried everything in his might to avoid playing this game, but the Kentucky legislature is requiring the game be played. Granted, both of these Kentucky teams are having to drive to Nashville, TN to play the game.
> 
> December 4th, 9pm. ESPN I believe.


Man you guys are going to get smoked without Sparks, Boyden, Williams and Videnov. I hope Big Jelly steps up.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kansasalumn</b>!
> 
> 
> I can not wait until that game to see you and xubrew is psyched each other out to see who will win that game.


We will win no contest.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>WKU Topper Jeff</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes sir. The story is, Louisville and WKU signed a home and home agreement. WKU played at Louisville in 2000 (and won!). Louisville was supposed to return the game in Nashville in 2001. Denny Crum asked to have the game delayed a year, in return he would play in Diddle (which would be the first game in the renovated arena.) This was a verbal agreement. Crum gets fired. Pitino comes in. Pitino choses not to play the game, and wants to use the buy out clause (which I would think be void since they didn't buy it out before the contract was up). Anyway... WKU's AD took it to the media. The KY legislature decided that WKU needed the cash flows from that game to help pay for the renovation, and pushed Louisville to play it. We are finally playing. More reasons to dislike Pitino.


dang Is Pitino scared to face them?


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> 
> 
> We will win no contest.


it should be a good game either wayh


----------



## xubrew (Dec 17, 2002)

you nailed it ka. pitino is scared of western kentucky as are a lot of teams.

as far as xavier vs cincinnati goes, it is always a good game. this year its in february during espn's rivalry week. it is easily the highlight of cincinnati's less than stellar non conference schedule. xavier will have a good team this year, but i'm afraid its looking like they will be 0-3 in the big rivalry games (cincinnati and dayton). 

it looks like whaley and kirkland have gotten their legal troubles taken care of and cincinnati will be at full strength for the whole season barring anymore off the court drama. they should have a monster year.


----------



## WKU Topper Jeff (Jun 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kansasalumn</b>!
> 
> 
> dang Is Pitino scared to face them?


Pitino is very scared. A lot of schools are. Western currently holds the longest home winning streak in the nation, 39 games, stretching back to December of 2000.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

This is a no-brainer. UK at Michigan State. Which other non-conference game is more hyped? Which other non-conference game is going to break the basketball game attendance record? This will be one to remember.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

*Syracuse*

Every year I anxiously wait for Syracuse to take on the all poweful ABC's of New York.

Albany, Binghamton, Cornell, Colgate. I mean that is what college basketball is supposed to be. 6-10 players posting up on 6-4 players. Teams heaving the threes because they don't dare take it inside. Teams shooting 65% from the floor, with dunk after dunk. That is basketball. Nothing better then bringing out the third stringers to slow down the onslaught.

Actually, Syracuse has some great battles this year with Missouri and Michigan St. And they play Binghamton too


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>UKfan4Life</b>!
> This is a no-brainer. UK at Michigan State. Which other non-conference game is more hyped? Which other non-conference game is going to break the basketball game attendance record? This will be one to remember.


Yes, that about sums it up. This will be one of the greatest games in the history of college basketball, IMO.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Where is the UK-MSU game being played? Are they anticipating more then 33K.

I guess Syracuse will just have to settle for the largest attendance ever on a home floor?


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JuniorNoboa</b>!
> Where is the UK-MSU game being played? Are they anticipating more then 33K.
> 
> I guess Syracuse will just have to settle for the largest attendance ever on a home floor?


At Ford Field in Detroit. It's called BasketBowl. There are more than 65,000 people expected to be in attendance, I believe.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Baron</b>!
> 
> 
> At Ford Field in Detroit. It's called BasketBowl. There are more than 65,000 people expected to be in attendance, I believe.


77,000 to be exact. And I will be one of those 77,000. :bsmile:


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>UKfan4Life</b>!
> 
> 
> 77,000 to be exact. And I will be one of those 77,000. :bsmile:


Yes, you are correct. It holds 65,000 for football. My mistake...


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Is it sold out? I would consider making the trip from Toronto.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JuniorNoboa</b>!
> Is it sold out? I would consider making the trip from Toronto.


Yeah. It sold out within the first 3 days that the tickets were on sale.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kansasalumn</b>!
> Lindy's
> 1-Mich state at Kansas
> 2-UCONN at Texas
> ...


texas doesn't play uconn this season. they play duke and arizona in new york, but they never play uconn. i was actually hoping they would play(i just assumed that this was right), but the texas schedule came out today.
http://www.texassports.com/mainpages/mbb_pages/2003_04/2004_sched.html

the big nonconference games for texas are arizona and duke in new york and then wake forest comes to austin.


----------



## CigarBoy (Nov 29, 2002)

Yeah the UC vs Xavier game is big time. The whole city comes to a stand still that one day. It is really an event.

I also am looking forward to the Butlervs Indiana game. Butler wins that one every so often.


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

*Re: Re: what top notch non-conference games are you looking forward to?*



> Originally posted by <b>rocketeer</b>!
> 
> 
> texas doesn't play uconn this season. they play duke and arizona in new york, but they never play uconn. i was actually hoping they would play(i just assumed that this was right), but the texas schedule came out today.
> ...


I think what got him was confused is UConn plays Texas Tech if the both make the preseason NIT finals. Or, it could be that Uconn plays Oklahoma.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Re: what top notch non-conference games are you looking forward to?*



> Originally posted by <b>rocketeer</b>!
> 
> 
> texas doesn't play uconn this season. they play duke and arizona in new york, but they never play uconn. i was actually hoping they would play(i just assumed that this was right), but the texas schedule came out today.
> ...


It was tech, I miss typed it. It was not my list, it was Lindy's


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: what top notch non-conference games are you looking forward to?*



> Originally posted by <b>kansasalumn</b>!
> It was tech, I miss typed it. It was not my list, it was Lindy's


no problem. i just corrected it when i found out it was wrong.

i don't really think that uconn vs texas tech would be a very big game. uconn is preseason number 1 and tech problem isn't even top 25.


----------



## thrillhouse (Apr 18, 2003)

im going to the ford field game as well, its going to be sweet. Also, Michigan State has to have like the best schedule in college basketball history, good job izzo


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>thrillhouse</b>!
> im going to the ford field game as well, its going to be sweet. Also, Michigan State has to have like the best schedule in college basketball history, good job izzo



too bad they are going to lose at least two of those tough games


----------



## pharcyde (Jun 22, 2002)

Of course the Mizzou/Syracuse game. What's better than last year's national champions playing this year's?


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>pharcyde</b>!
> Of course the Mizzou/Syracuse game. What's better than last year's national champions playing this year's?


ok whatever bout the champs thing. But you right, it will be a great game though


----------

